# adult text-based game?



## devferret (Mar 14, 2012)

(i do understand that posts to FAF need to be kept to a PG-13
 limit, so i am only speaking vaguely of any adult material)

i am working on an adult text-based game (loosely an IF, but
more closely resemblant of a single-player MUD) and am in
need of some help. basically:

 1. where/how can i find beta testers?
 2. does FA have much of an audience for games like this?

just for clarification: yes, i have looked/am still looking
for answers to these myself. and if anyone's curious of the
scope, the game i'm working on is similar in nature to
Xadera's Nimin and Fenoxo's CoC.

i'm sure i have another question or two that i meant to ask
but have completely forgotten.. thanks anyway if anyone's
willing to help out.


----------



## Yago (Mar 14, 2012)

Why the hell would anyone care for an adult text based game?

Also, probably wrong place. Shocked this thread hasn't been locked or something.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 14, 2012)

It already exists, you can check it out right here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat

The AI and writing is pretty bad sometimes though, they often just sound like horny, barely functionaly literate, college students.


----------



## BRN (Mar 14, 2012)

You ever flirted with one of those legitimate AI help providers on insurance websites?

I got told "I'm not intended for that sort of thing. Goodbye".

Didn't get a response after that all. :<


----------



## Xenke (Mar 14, 2012)

SIX said:


> You ever flirted with one of those legitimate AI help providers on insurance websites?
> 
> I got told "I'm not intended for that sort of thing. Goodbye".
> 
> Didn't get a response after that all. :<



e-genitals CLOSED FOR BUSINESS.


----------



## devferret (Mar 14, 2012)

strange. given these responses i figured i had
accidentally posted to 4chan or thereabout. -_-


----------



## BRN (Mar 14, 2012)

devferret said:


> strange. given these responses i figured i had
> accidentally posted to 4chan or thereabout. -_-



Ah, if you wanted help getting off you probably want to go to SoFurry. This is a discussion forum for furries, rather than a furry forum, you know?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2012)

devferret said:


> strange. given these responses i figured i had
> accidentally posted to 4chan or thereabout. -_-


Not every furry is nice or constantly trying to get their freak on and just cause a furry isn't sex crazed or nice doesn't make the forum 4chan or such.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 14, 2012)

devferret said:


> strange. given these responses i figured i had
> accidentally posted to 4chan or thereabout. -_-



Do what SIX said. This is FAF, and we here are quite different from most parts of the furry fandom, mainly because we don't care for porn as a colective group or discuss it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 14, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Do what SIX said. This is FAF, and we here are quite different from most parts of the furry fandom, mainly because *we don't care* for porn as a colective group *or discuss it.*


It's more often than not the later, cause unlike most parts of the fandom we actually know what is socially acceptable behavior.

OP asking on a pg-13 forum whose members may or may not be underage for sex rp is NOT socially acceptable behavior.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 14, 2012)

devferret said:


> strange. given these responses i figured i had
> accidentally posted to 4chan or thereabout. -_-


these people are mean! they must be from 4chan! there is no other explanation!


----------



## Smelge (Mar 14, 2012)

I am willing to beta test. If you want a game to be stress-tested, I can certainly provide a lot of stress and pick it apart.

Your attitude to not getting instant praise is worrying. Are you after people to test and give feedback, or are you after people to play and tell you how wonderful you are?


----------



## Aetius (Mar 14, 2012)

So how does one beta test an adult text game?


----------



## Ames (Mar 14, 2012)

devferret said:


> strange. given these responses i figured i had
> accidentally posted to 4chan or thereabout. -_-



You did.  Welcome to 4chan with furry avatars.

Many here are 4chan regulars anyway.


----------



## devferret (Mar 14, 2012)

Smelge said:


> I am willing to beta test. If you want a game to be stress-tested, I can certainly provide a lot of stress and pick it apart.
> 
> Your attitude to not getting instant praise is worrying. Are you after people to test and give feedback, or are you after people to play and tell you how wonderful you are?



well.. thanks for the offer. i'll contact you with details.

and i was certainly not expecting to be spoon fed or
coddled by any stretch of the imagination. i was merely
asking a simple question--and just for the sake of 
clarity, i am wholly new to the "forum thing". i'm also
pretty crap at talking publicly, so i may have come across
pretty bullishly. 

honestly, the code for my project is terribly rough and
underdeveloped, so i expect it to be trashy, unoptimized,
and riddled with bugs. i couldn't care less about being placed
on a pedestal or any other crap. the only goal i ever had
was to seek "collaborators" of a sort. the game is supposed
to be rather large in scope and finding people who are even
remotely interested in games of this genre has been a little
tough so far.

i apologize for making a scene (if that's what i've done)
and/or being less-than-PG-13-safe. i was unaware of the
exact.. theme of FAF (and its denizens) and the existence
of SoFurry as a more "alternative" place for discussion.

and sorry for the quip about 4chan. i just throw out
acerbic remarks when i'm.. surprised.


----------



## Yago (Mar 15, 2012)

Please format your posts so they don't make my eyes explode. You could at least try to use spell check and punctuation. 

Let's eat grandma! or Let's eat, grandma!

Grammar. It saves lives.


----------



## BRN (Mar 15, 2012)

devferret said:


> well.. thanks for the offer. i'll contact you with details.
> 
> and i was certainly not expecting to be spoon fed or
> coddled by any stretch of the imagination. i was merely
> ...



That's fair enough. Can I ask what an adult text-based game would be like? The thread is slight sparse on details and so far I'm imagining something much like one of those storybooks that let you make decisions and follow different paths. 

Basically, what's the content? Furthermore, how are you going about building it?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 15, 2012)

ASCII penises.

ASCII penises everywhere.


----------



## Elim Garak (Mar 15, 2012)

Can I play as a furry Dahmer?


----------



## Lobar (Mar 15, 2012)

Semi-srs question.

So is this game going to cater to any player's particular tastes and fetishes?  Are you willing to code modules for people into vore, inflation, watersports, and even more "unusual"?  Or is this going to end up just being a reflection of what gets _you_ off?


----------



## devferret (Mar 15, 2012)

SIX said:


> That's fair enough. Can I ask what an adult text-based game would be like? The thread is slight sparse on details and so far I'm imagining something much like one of those storybooks that let you make decisions and follow different paths.
> 
> Basically, what's the content? Furthermore, how are you going about building it?



i've been drafting a roadmap of sorts for the
planned features, but haven't finished it yet.
it's primarily a collection of areas to explore
in a very similar fashion to MU* games (MUDs,
MUCKs, etc.) with items to collect, quests to
do, and NPCs to interact with. the actual
basis for everything is meant to be diverse,
with a set of worlds for unique scifi, medieval,
modern, etc. stuff. like, for example, one
"scenario" is supposed to have a zombie
survival theme, with "special" things mixed
in along the way; while another scenario
is aimed at charting planets aboard an
experimental spacecraft. trying to simplify
the scope of the game makes it sound a
little odd.

it's not "story driven", but there are optional
plotlines to add a touch of immersion to the game
itself. but.. although it will allow for a lot of flexibility
in where the player can go and what they can
do, the main focus will be TF material.
and as far as the method to writing the coding
goes, it's done in TADS 3, an IF language
(though it's terribly reminiscent of Java and C++)



Lobar said:


> Semi-srs question.
> 
> So is this game going to cater to any player's particular tastes and fetishes?  Are you willing to code modules for people into vore, inflation, watersports, and even more "unusual"?  Or is this going to end up just being a reflection of what gets _you_ off?



yes, that's one of the strategies i've tried to
remain loyal to during my drafting of the game.
it's supposed to dabble in a wide variety of
themes so as not to get too trite too quick.
if it was a personal plaything, i wouldn't bother
releasing it, lol. (however, the end product is
NOT intended to become a moshpit of every
possible fetish. no. although the tagline "go
anywhere, do (_almost_) anything" works well
for the development of it, even i have limits
for what is tasteful enough to incorporate; 
but by no means are my preferences going to
serve as a blockade for creative add-ons.)


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 15, 2012)

As a hapless teenager I worked on a project on this.

You gained _experience levels_ in various _sordid skills_ in order to ply your _nasty, nasty trade_ most expediently.

It was really good.

I got to write a lot of words about dongs.


----------



## BRN (Mar 15, 2012)

devferret said:


> i've been drafting a roadmap of sorts for the
> planned features, but haven't finished it yet.
> it's primarily a collection of areas to explore
> in a very similar fashion to MU* games (MUDs,
> ...



Honestly, this doesn't sound quite as "adult" as the title intended; in fact, it sounds pretty interesting - and also like a huge venture. For the sake of general creativity I do hope you can find some collaborators to help you with it, but, what specific content is there that drives this from mature into adult?


----------



## devferret (Mar 15, 2012)

SIX said:


> Honestly, this doesn't sound quite as "adult" as the title intended; in fact, it sounds pretty interesting - and also like a huge venture. For the sake of general creativity I do hope you can find some collaborators to help you with it, but, what specific content is there that drives this from mature into adult?



well.. the selling point (at least for me) is that
it's going to be split 50-50; it's not solely a
text RPG (which there are TONS of, and I don't
necessarily feel it necessary to enter directly
into that genre), nor is it an overwhelming
"wall of interactive XXX".. more of a hybrid that's
playable at any pace you (the player) choose.

it's true this kind of thing takes a lot of time
and effort, but i am willing to invest in it for both
entertainment and education (learning programming
needs to have rewards_!_ xP ). thankfully a small
group of people have offered to help with some
miscellanea here and there.

oh yeah, and the "_specific content_" that expands
the rating of the game is basically the inclusion
of TF events, along with a few other "scenes"
(NPC interaction) and the like.


----------



## triage (Mar 15, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> As a hapless teenager I worked on a project on this.
> 
> You gained _experience levels_ in various _sordid skills_ in order to ply your _nasty, nasty trade_ most expediently.
> 
> ...



penis, dong, member, dick, etc


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 15, 2012)

You should go to Moon Guard's Goldshire. Willing test participants there. :V


----------



## Lobar (Mar 15, 2012)

as long as it doesn't end up like F.A.T.A.L. I guess


----------

